# IE8 being hijacked by ebay.rover?



## clairem80 (Apr 9, 2005)

Hi all,

Recently, when I open up IE8, instead of going to the home page, a tab opens up that directs me to: http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/705-71125-23097-4/4?mfe=home&mpre=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.ebay.com.au

Any thoughts on how to stop this?

Cheers!


----------



## Ent (Apr 11, 2009)

I have reported your thread and asked for it to be moved to the antimalware forum. You should get better help there.


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

why move it to malware with no malware indications

go to here and download 'Hijack This!' self installer. Save it to the desktop or other suitable place. * DO NOT just press run from the website* Double click on the file and it will install to C:\program files\hijackthis and create an entry in the start menu. 
Click on the entry in start menu to run HijackThis
Click the "Scan" button, when the scan is finished the scan button will become "Save Log" click that and save the log. 
Go to where you saved the log and click on "Edit > Select All" then click on "Edit > Copy" then Paste the log back here in a reply.
It will possibly show issues deserving our attention, but most of what it lists will be harmless or even required, 
so *do NOT fix anything yet.*
Someone here will be happy to help you analyze the results.


----------



## blarmstrong (Jun 5, 2010)

my husband uses ebay a lot and he recently downloaded IE8 and then he said his pc is going very slow - so I had a look this morning and I see that there is a second home page running - ebay.rover - so then I found this thread. I don't know what ebay rover is and I don't know what to do about it. Now my husband tells me he received a message through ebay about IE8 - maybe not from Microsoft - he thought it was from Microsoft - but I said that Microsoft would not contact him through ebay.
Main question is - how to undo any damage and what to do next about security? I would appreciate if anyone knows about this issue? - beryl


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

> Rover: eBay Global Tracking Update
> 
> Introduction
> 
> ...


*From URL Void*


----------



## blarmstrong (Jun 5, 2010)

thank you - it seems to be ok - I asked ebay on line help and they did not say anything - I didnot realise this was on the ebay site - and it doesn't make much sense to me - but thanks anyway


----------

